# Gaggia Classic badge



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

I've stripped down my 2000 Gaggia Classic and put it in for a nice red powder coat. My model has Gaggia Classic printed on the front. I'll lose this when the coating is done , so I've bought an aluminium cast lettering badge on eBay which is coming from Rumania. If anyone has the model with this badge could they tell me if their metal case has been drilled to accept the pins on the badge or if it is fixed by some other method. I must confess that I'll be reluctant to drill my newly coloured case,

but may remove the cast pins and either attach the lettering with epoxy or small magnets. just looking for options...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, the case has holes for the pins- which are then bent to fix it.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Drill the holes before powder coating? Unless it's too late.

i hope you can up a photo when it's back home and ready to brew again...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you have already had it P/Ced , to prevent skidding IF you drill it , apply some tape to help locate.

Alternatively you could make a simple template with hardboard or thin plastic / aluminium to position the holes and firmly tape this to the M/ch, then drill through the template.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Mr O said:


> Drill the holes before powder coating? Unless it's too late.
> 
> i hope you can up a photo when it's back home and ready to brew again...


'Tis already gone, to be returned after the Easter Hols <other folks get but not me> . I would also, I think, have to invest in a drill tipped with sumint 'ard and spikey to minimise collateral damage. Having had to revert to my unmodded Gaggia Color in the interim has made me realise how much better my coffee is now though. Another upgrade on the way from Knock - basket and matching tamper.</other>


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

I have thin marine ply which should do the trick, and some thicker magnetic sheet which might be better.


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

Where did you get the aluminium badge from? I can't find them anywhere on ebay


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Sellers handle on ebay is gaggia-parts , is Bulgarian, had 2 on for ages but someone else must have seen my post and snapped up the other.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Arrived today, which is pretty good service given that I ordered it 5 days ago including an Easter Weekend ! The bag it came in has the code CC5074, then below in Italian Trademark Gaggia Classic, Quantity 2 (which is what I said they had in stock when I placed my order) with on one line MR50 in smaller letters and then V024 in larger letters. Any of these may refer to a part number, which is beyond my knowledge . The parent organisation appears to be Enco Vending in Sofia in Bulgaria, but it looks like they import parts from Italy. Given that the only other gaggia badge I had spotted only said Gaggia and the ebay asking price was thirty odd quid, I would have thought that it would be worth contacting them if you are interested .


----------

